# الخطوات الكامله لبناء جهاز مسح للذاكرات التقليديه (بالأشعه الفوق بنفسجيه



## mohammed_s (26 يونيو 2006)

*موسوعة المشاريع الالكترونيه المتقدمه *

*الخطوات الكامله لبناء جهاز مسح للذاكرات التقليديه (بالأشعه الفوق بنفسجيه ) لبناء جهاز مسح ذاكرات ابروم بالأشعه فوق البنفسجيه يتم تجهيز الآتى 
شراء لمبة أشعه فوق بنفسجيه قدرة 15 وات بطول 45 سم شكل اللمبه النيون تماما تطلب من شركات الأدويه بالرقم الآتى TUV / 15W / G15 / T8 /U.V. اللمبه تنتجها شركة فيليبس العالميه 
يتم شراء محول خاص باللمبه من نفس الشركه أو من أحد محلات الأدوات الكهربيه و كذلك بادىء اشعال / ستارتر 
بعد ذلك يتم تركيب اللمبه مع البادىء و كذلك المحول الخانق و كأنها لمبة نيون عاديه تماما 
قبل توصيل التيار للدائره يجب وضع اللمبه و لوازمها فى علبه ألومنيوم بطول 55 سم و عرض 20 سم و ارتفاع من 15 الى 20 سم حتى يتم عزل اضاءتها تماما عن الرؤيه المباشره اذ أن الأشعه الصادره عن اللمبه ( الأشعه فوق البنفسجيه ) فى منتهى الخطوره و يجب وضع ذلك فى الاعتبار 
تحتاج الذاكرات الالكترونيه الى زمن من 20 الى 40 دقيقه حتى يتم مسحها تماما 
يتم مسح و برمجة الذاكرات الالكترونيه و حتى ألف مره 
لمسح الابروم يتم فتح الجهاز ووضع الابروم أسفل اللمبه و بطول اللمبه على مسافة 2 الى 3 سم و بعدها يتم اغلاق الجهاز و توصيل التيار الكهربى لمدة 30 دقيقه و يفضل استخدام تايمرنوع تأخير فصل 
بعد فصل الجهاز يتم أخذ الابروم لعمل اختبار BLANK CHECK بعدها تكون الابروم جاهزه للبرمجه بناء جهاز برمجة ابروم بأقل المكونات *

وللحديث بقية .....


----------



## mohammed_s (3 يوليو 2006)

معقول 29 عضو يقرؤون الموضوع وا يقولون ولو كلمة شكرا على تعبك 

صحيح كسوولين ياعرب 
مزح لا تزعلون كله مزح


----------



## aladdin_2005 (10 يوليو 2006)

جزاكم الله بكل خير...............
لكن مسافه 2 سم الي 3 سم اليست قليلة جدا مع زمن 30 دقيقة.........؟
كم تبلغ تكلفة المكونات...... وهل لديك دائرة لمبرمجة أيبروم ..( تكون مجربه )


----------



## ikossan (19 يوليو 2006)

أخي العزيز بارك الله في جهدك, هذه أول مشاركة لي في المنتدى.
الفكرة جميلة جدا ولا تحتاج لجهد كبير, وأصبحت ميسرة لوجود كل الأغراض اللازمة لأنجاز مثل هذه الأجهزة.
ملاحظة بسيطة: موضوع سيصبح ذا وزن معرفي كبير جدا لو أرفقته بصور, والرسمة الكهربائية, لكيفة الإنجاز. 
هناك لامبات صغيرة و ذات طول قصير حدا لا يتعدى 20cm, أراها أفضل من إستعمال اللامبات الطويلة.
كذلك الذواكر eprom لن تحتاج سوى ل 6 دقائق فقط, ويجب تجنب تعريضها لمدة زمنية طويلة حتى لا ترتفع درجات حرارتها كثيرا مما سيسبب في إتلافها. 
الذاكرة يجب او توضع عينها الزجاجية نحو منبع الضوء عن بعد لا يجاوز 10cm.
أرجو منك أخي العزيز أن لا تنتظر الردود غلا المفيدة منها, فكلمات الشكر لا تغني و لا تفيد, ويكفي أن عدد الزيارات في تزايد . حظا موفقا


----------



## ايوب (20 يوليو 2006)

مشكور بس لازم شرح اكثر للاحتياطات نسبة الى ارتفاع نسبة المخاطرة مقارنة بالفائدة و اكرر الله يجزيك الخير على جهدك الطيب


----------



## abdouvbrag (23 يوليو 2006)

شكرا جدا يابشمهندس


----------



## اسامة نعمانرشيد (23 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
الفكرة تبدو لطيفة وجيدة وهو فعلا الجهاز المستخدم من قبل شركة سيمنس وهو عبارة عن صندوق من خشب مطلي باللون الرصاصي من الخارج والداخل وهو غالي الثمن .
نشكرك على الفكرةاللطيفة ولايوجد داعي للتايمر لكون ليس جميع الايبرومات نفس الفترةالزمنية للتعريض ,ويجب اخذ الاختياطات الازمة لكون الاشعة الفوق بنفسجية تسبب العمى المؤقت وامراض اخرى عافانا وشافانا واياكم اجمعين.


----------



## العروه (24 يوليو 2006)

مشكوووووووووور بس وين بقية الموضوع ياعم 


والله ما قصرت


----------



## حسام عواد (25 يوليو 2006)

شكراً لك اخى العزيز من حسام عواد


----------



## نسور المحبه (22 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا علي جهودكم الرائع *******************


----------



## abdulrhman75 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

تسلم افكارك


----------



## على نياتي (25 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## moataz1987 (5 فبراير 2012)

مشكور جدا جدا جدا أخى وأرجو برمجة لبرمجة أبورم وطريقة البرمجة وشكرا جزيلا ليك


----------



## كميل الح (6 فبراير 2012)

مشكور الله يعطيك تمام الصحةوالعافيه


----------

